# Original AMT Slot Cars



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a 1/32 AMT brass slot car chassis I am restoring. I needs tires. The tires Tiny Motors sells for Model Turnpike look the same. Turnpike stuff use the same aluminum wheels as the 1/32 cars?

I also need an AMT 1/32 body. Would like a GT40 but any of the 6 would be cool with me.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I have the Chevette:



















$30.00 + $5.00 shipping.

LMK

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

did you see AMT is releasing new slot car kits? Maybe get all the parts you need factory fresh!

http://www.electricdreams.com/Slot-Car-Collecting-and-Racing-News/tag/amtpolar-lights-slot-cars/


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Uhhh I highly doubt any pieces in that new AMT chassis are remotely close to vintage American made 60's commercial track parts. 

The car pictured above has the chassis I have. I just need a body and some fresh rubber. I am going to pass on that. However, it is the first one I have seen with a body on it for sale. Is that body vacuumed formed or styrene?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

wnovess99onebay said:


> Is that body vacuumed formed or styrene?


The lower half of the sides is injection molded. The rest of the body is vac formed.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Humm..I wonder if all the bodies shared a common side plate. I only have one. I should have looked a bit closer at the vac formed bodies at Bobs when I was there a few weeks ago.


----------

